# wanted r33 gtr shell



## rbs14.54x4 (Aug 8, 2011)

as title , wanted r33 gtr shell ive got just about all the parts to build a full car laying around in the garage so looking for a shell . i dont mind abit of a project (rust or slight damage)
thanks chris


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

gtr heritage center might have one


----------



## rbs14.54x4 (Aug 8, 2011)

ill give them a shout cheers


----------

